# Have you ever sliced the poly on purpose?



## GypRocknRoll73 (Sep 3, 2014)

Working at a huge custom home right now. Roughly 50,000 board feet all in 5\8 "dreadwall" including 54" for both 9' floors.4000 linear feet of hat track on main floor ceilings blah blah blah.The homeowner seen condensation on the inside of the poly and asked the GC to slice it open betwteen the studs top to bottom.he then rented dehumidifiers and got a mudbucket full of water from each (3)in the course of 12 hours.The homeowner then ordered online Membrain from Certainteed and had it up after the weekend for us to board the wall. Seems to work fine but I remember the days when homeowners wanted us to slice away as soon as insulation inspection was done. :whistling2:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Ive been going back to jobs I rocked years ago and seeing how much chit rotts in just a few years. Not good...


----------

